

Ask YC: Who is going to RailsConf 2008? - wallflower

I'm going to my first RailsConf this year. I don't know as much RoR as I thought I could pick up, and I'm going to use this conference as a sort of inspirational kickstart.
======
schacon
I'll be giving a talk on Git on Saturday morning. Looking forward to meeting
everybody.

------
wallflower
RailsConf was awesome. Met a number of interesting people. Go Microapps! Ben -
I liked your REST presentation though I got lost of the more advanced examples
(seems like there is a right way to build REST views and many wrong ways)

------
bjclark
I'll be there. I'd say we should have a meet up, but I already know everyones
schedules are totally booked with beer and werewolf games.

------
bscofield
I'll be there - I'm speaking about REST and Rails on Saturday

~~~
wallflower
Thanks. I have your session on my schedule. The sessions I'm interested in
lean towards Ruby on Rails hobbyist hacking outside of work but I am hoping to
pitch RoR to the entrenched Java/XSD/WebServices folks at my company (which is
where yours fits nicely, e.g. a RESTful interface to our ERP apps).

Using jQuery with Ruby, Entrepreneurs On Rails, Oh the Fail I've Known, 23
Hacks...z80 assembler, The Profitable Programmer, ..Titanic.. are the sessions
I'm most intrigued in based solely on text descriptions.

Side note: Integration Testing with RSpec's Story Runner - one of my co-
workers saw him speak and said the guy is really good

